# 2005 Outback 25Rss (New Hampshire) $8995



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey all!! Never thought I'd sell it but time has come. We have moved onto another hobby (ATV's) and don't have the time to do both!

See my ad on Craigslist....

My 25RSS

Has the popular mods: Top kitchen drawer mod, Bathroom under sink mod, Swivel TV mount mod and the light switch label mod.

As seen in the ad text, comes with everything including Reese Dual Cam hitch and an Expedition RV cover I paid $200 for. Ad says $9200, gonna change it next week to $8995...

Motivated to sell, make an offer I can't refuse!! We enjoyed our Outback and it has been a hard decision to let it go. Thanks to Outbackers we were able to make an informed choice when buying our first RV...

Respond to Craigslist ad if inquiring please....

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

russlg said:


> Hey all!! Never thought I'd sell it but time has come. We have moved onto another hobby (ATV's) and don't have the time to do both!
> 
> See my ad on Craigslist....
> 
> ...


 Another caught the atv bug.Play safe and good luck on your sale.


----------

